# Welch's Concord Grape Pics!



## burningalive (Jun 15, 2010)

Started a Welch's concord grape about a week and a half ago and it's going wonderfully! My biggest suprise was it dropping from 1.085 to .992 in 7 days! Racked to the carboy and it looks great!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy yeasties indeed!


----------



## burningalive (Jun 15, 2010)

Very happy


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking lively. Scares me though all that red wine on that beautiful floor. Thats why I work in the basement.


----------



## burningalive (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah makes me a bit nervous too.....I do have a towel around it now.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2010)

Lets see the recipe.


----------

